# Clavichord



## flamencosketches

I'm very interested in this instrument. I love the way they sound, and they look like they'd feel good to play. 

Does anyone own one? Is it remotely feasible to get one if one is not a professional musician or independently wealthy? Finally, has anyone here ever built one? I expect that would be an extremely rewarding project.


----------



## Mandryka

I'm sure you can get a clavichord without paying a fortune. In the booklet to Frederick Haas's (harpsichord) WTCII he talks about how, when he was a student, he backpacked through the world carrying a clavichord!

If I were you I'd write to Kieth Hill, you'll find his website easily enough, I bet he'll be friendly and if he hasn't got anything to suit you I bet he'll give you some good leads.

Or maybe this list will have some people to contact

https://list.uiowa.edu/scripts/wa.exe?A0=hpschd-l

Without wishing to derail the thread, I'd be quite interested to learn about different types of clavichords, I know some are fretted and some aren't but the sound of clavichords on recordings differs greatly, as much as harpsichords in fact, maybe more, so I expect there are some very fundamental differences.

I'll also mention that I've heard a lot of clavichord over the years and there's one musician who seems to me head and shoulders above all the others - Siegbert Rampe.


----------



## flamencosketches

I've been on Keith Hill's site. He's an impressive craftsman. Unfortunately, I don't have 15 grand lying around to drop on one. But I do appreciate the leads. 

I will have to look into Siegberg Rampe's recordings. Good call.


----------

